# Holding reins while driving



## mydaddysjag (May 31, 2010)

I've noticed that when driving, people seem to hold their reins different ways. Ive seen them hold them in through the bottom of the hand, out through the top like if you were riding english, and also in through the top, out through the bottom as if riding western. I always thought the "english" way looked nicer, and had a better overall polished look, but was wondering if it's just preference, or if there are reasons to hold the reins differently.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (May 31, 2010)

At Nationals last year, I spent a lot of time watching hands. Being the curious person I am, I wanted to find out what people were doing. I saw very many variations of how to hold reins.

Most of the ways I noticed were with hands held with thumbs up. Reins were held between any number of combinations of fingers. Perhaps it is a grip preference?

I also saw several people who did not drive with thumbs up. They had the back of their hands up and reins came in by their little fingers and then through the hand and out between the thumb and index finger.

I also noticed that some held hands very high, some low. Some people held reins in very close together. Some held reins out about shoulder distance apart.

One person, in many classes, held the outside rein very high and the inside rein very low.

All in all, I saw many things. Sure would like responses from judges to find out what is acceptable and what is not.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (May 31, 2010)

Sorry, double post


----------



## RhineStone (May 31, 2010)

Well, technically there is not one "correct" way of holding the reins. There are methods that are "more correct" and/or more effective than others. The way that I find least effective is what I call "farmer style". You see a lot of draft and recreational drivers having the rein come into the hands either over the index fingers with the "bight" (end of the reins) through the bottom. Sometimes, they can also come in through any one of the fingers. The reason this isn't my favorite choice is because it is very hard to shorten the reins without losing contact on the horse's mouth. That is another reason I am not fond of "hand holds" on the reins. You can't adjust the position of your hands on the reins at all.

I teach my students to use the "English riding" position, with the rein that comes into the hand under the pinky or ring finger. The reins can be easily adjusted this way without affecting the mouth so much as the bight of the rein can be grabbed with the opposite hand.

You can also use a similar position but with a "bridge" made out of the bight of the reins. This will help people learn to keep their hands closer together and at the right angle. IMO (and most of the rest of the carriage world) hands should be no more than 8-12" apart with the backs of the hands at the same angle as the withers or harness saddle. The thumbs should be used to "lock" the rein in position. The reason the hand is "tilted" is because that puts the whip into a "balanced" position in your hand that is MUCH more comfortable and effective than holding it straight up. You should not have to "hold" your whip persay, as that would get tiring. When your hand is tilted, the handle is kept falling down in front by your thumb and the "butt" of your hand, but you don't have to "grip" it. I learned here that many breed show exhibitors think that the judges want to see the whip straight up because that "means" they don't have to use it to get the horse to go. In carriage shows, the judges want to see you use the whip more so to get your horse to bend properly, raise their belly when necessary, lift a shoulder, etc. It "replaces" your riding legs.

Then there are also other very correct positions. See the recent Achenbach topic.

The reason you are seeing so many different rein holds at the breed shows is because Reinsmanship is usually not judged. The drivers are trying to draw attention to their horse with the driver's "showmanship", hence the overly exagerated height of the hands/arms, thumbs sticking up (I really don't know what the actual "purpose" of this would be. It seems like it would be uncomfortable and tiring for any length of time.




), and hands not level. With the bigger horses (Arabs, Morgans, etc.), the hands need to be high because the carts are so low, but really they don't need to be that high with minis. The performance of the horse is being judged, and the driver is really just a "passenger" trying to get the ultimate performance out of the horse. This type of "overshowing" is highly frowned upon in the carriage ring. You can still get an extremely brilliant performance with a "conservative" method. IMO, whatever method is chosen, it should be because the driver finds it most effective and logical, not because somebody else is doing it that way. Understand what you are doing and why.

You didn't know that you asked such a big question, did you!





Myrna


----------



## disneyhorse (May 31, 2010)

Well, MY preferred way to hold the lines is the "English riding" way... the lines come in through the pinky or ring finger and then up over your pointer finger and the bight (excess) hangs out the top. The reason this method is more "effective" is that if you relax your fingers outward, you give a little bit to the horse. As you close your fist, you take up some of the slack. If you close up both hands at once, you are slowing or stopping your horse, and if you close just one hand you help a turn. This way you aren't sliding your hands around on the lines, nor are you having to bring in your elbows any.

The reason the "western" way is not as effective is because Western tends to rely on neck reining, which obviously won't work with a cart. English riding is all about contact, which is what you need when driving.

When I see someone hold the lines in the "Western" style, I immediately think newbie. It's just a far less efficient and communicative way to drive.

Andrea


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 31, 2010)

Great answers from both Myrna and Andrea.



I drive with the "English style" grip for the same reasons the others have listed (ease of shortening, more professional look, better contact, etc.) but also because that method allows far subtler communication. I don't have to move my elbows back to take up contact, only feather my pinky or change the quality of my grip on the lines.

I did finally find one occasion where I'd use the "Western" method with the rein coming over my pointer finger and down through my hand- Clay Maier explained in his long-lining video that he likes to hold the line softly between his thumb and forefinger for work with a green horse because it reminds him to keep the contact soft and simple as the horse begins lateral work. I personally have a tendency to choke up on a horse without meaning to and keeping that softness in mind and playing with the line like I'm fishing (give a little, pulse a little, see what happens) helps me to keep the right mindset and work with the horse instead of bottling him up.

I also have the rein coming over the top of my hand when I'm driving the leader of a tandem, but that's a whole 'nother thing!





Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (May 31, 2010)

> One person, in many classes, held the outside rein very high and the inside rein very low.


Which is rather "silly" when you think about it...your reins can only go up-down-over, as far as the turrets allow, and that is what...an inch either way?


----------



## RhineStone (May 31, 2010)

Sue_C. said:


> Which is rather "silly" when you think about it...your reins can only go up-down-over, as far as the turrets allow, and that is what...an inch either way?


More than likely, the person was just not "paying attention" to where his/her hands are. Yes, generally, unless the line of reins from mouth through the terret to hand is "unbroken", there really won't be much of an effect on the horse to raise one rein, and it will just look silly. You can apply more contact to the horse without raising or lowering the hands. However, another "newbie" look is to have the reins resting on the rein rail. Blech!

However, we say that you should hold up your own hands so that the horse doesn't have to. While hunt seat riders want a straight line from elbow, wrist, hand to the horse's mouth, drivers should have their hands just slightly above the elbow.

Everyone has added great information. Handling the reins is SO much more than pull the left to go left and the right to go right, and pull back to stop.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 31, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> More than likely, the person was just not "paying attention" to where his/her hands are.


Oh no, Myrna, this piece of "technique" is quite intentional. I've asked people who do this about it and gotten a convoluted explanation about what it's supposed to accomplish but frankly it made no sense and was hard to hear as we were in a loud arena. But it is very definitely done on purpose!

You can see these folk in the breed magazines- they're the ones leaning way out to the side to physically watch their horses go as they hold up the outer rein to almost shoulder height. It's, um...interesting.

Leia


----------

